# L'il Beginnings Hall of Fame



## susanne (Oct 27, 2007)

The other day I was thinking of some of the memorable horses whose lives we have shared on the forum -- Mundy, Little Bit, just to name a couple...

While show horses can attain Hall of Fame status, so many horses never set foot in a show ring, yet they are no less special.

So if you could nominate 2 horses belonging to forum members (other than your own), who would you choose?

For the sake of those who may not remember them or may not have been around, be sure to tell what makes them memorable.


----------



## Jill (Oct 27, 2007)

As for being some of the most memorable -- from stories, from pictures, or from show news, the two I would nominate:

*Susanne's Mingus* for the tales he tells through his person

*Erica's Knock Your Socks Off / "Knocker"* for seeing her grow from a foal to a National Champion and now a fantastic broodmare

VERY cool thread, Susanne




:


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Oct 27, 2007)

I would say without a doubt no one showing.. that is nice and helps feeds peoples ego and gives them goals but... not life changing IMO

so for me the answer would be

Chance the little horse who suffered so much and in doing so brought us all together pretty quickly and started a rescue that has helped many. I will never forget that horses story and the stupid add by the owner that I saw on the sale board about him when I first heard about him it still to this day shocks me.

Next and hate to nominate one of myown here but would be Sadie our dwarf who quickly from the moment she was born (very premature) became the forum dwarf. From our discussions of is she or isnt she, to her months of living in the hospital to coming home and living in the house till she was finally able to live outside.

I think she truly helped us all feel comfortable talking about and questioning our horse and sort of brought the dwarf issue out of the closet and well main stream for lack of a better term

From the moment of her birth to the moment she crossed over I couldnt have asked for better support and a place for us all to learn then from this forum!

Here are some pictures of her


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Oct 27, 2007)

I would say the entire Brat Pack and particularly Angel belonging to Bill and Wannalyn. Hall of Fame because they continue to teach us about dwarfs and the things that can be done to help them and their wonderful personalities that make them wonderful horses for the time they have with us.

My second nomination would be for Gabriel and sorry I dont remember his humans name but will always remember him for his courage in losing his leg and watching as he went from his plastic bat prosthesis to his real one.

And I would give honorable mention to all of Tonys horses who have persevered thorough the horrific dog attacks.

I have come back into this to add my own Helen as others have now named their own horses. I nominate her because at a year old she brings so much light to our lives even when she has never seen any. Helen was born in 2006 with no eyes. She continues to amaze all who meet her and has such a funny little independent nature that she always brings a smile in an otherwise dreary day.

Great thread !!!!!


----------



## Leeana (Oct 27, 2007)

I would nominate my own Coco lol.

Also, Devons Wee Man





And of course, Kays Tiny


----------



## J&HMinis (Oct 27, 2007)

This is a great thread!

I would say Marty's Tiny Tim, we've all gotten to watch him grow





and

Frankie's Prints also.


----------



## Mona (Oct 27, 2007)

The 3 (I know, you said 2, but I have to mention 3) would be...

*1) * Chance, the poor little mini responsible for getting people involved in helping, and resulting in the official formation of CMHR.

*2) * Mundy, who was Nancy Goshorns little mare that batted hyperipemia, and was overcoming it when she was attacked and killed by a huge black bear. That just ripped my heart out. :no:

*3) * Lisa's little dwarf filly Sadie, who just stole my heart more than any other little dwarf pictured on this forum ever did. I always saw her as a little Princess Pony.



: She definately was a little sweetie!


----------



## Shari (Oct 27, 2007)

My Maggie..... she kept me going both times I have been in accidents. Her gentle kindness and allowing me to lean on her when I try to walk. She knows I need help and gives it with her heart. Without her I do not know where I would be, she keeps me going.

Susanne's Mingus because he helps her.

Then Kody because he is blazing the trail for mini's in VSE

Chance

Sadie

There are a couple of other's but I have to try to remember their names. Am bad about remembering names.


----------



## MountainMeadows (Oct 27, 2007)

I would have to nominate Summer Rose, a former World Grand Champion Open Single horse - her strength of character during her dislocated hip, surgery & the long road of rehab gave me such unbelievable pride in her and every day she proves how it is possible to overcome very serious obstacles and go on to be happy & healthy - she is my heart-horse.



:


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 27, 2007)

Mingus and Kody for sure but two is not enough!!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 27, 2007)

I joined too late to know most of those dwarves, so my choices for "Who is famous ON THE FORUM" would be a little different.

Kody, well, I think at this point he's thoroughly infamous as people now recognize him at shows just from having seen him on here or from seeing him in various harness catalogues. But since he's mine, he's not one of my picks!

Of course there's Shari's Maggie, that little bay mare Semi, MiniV's Gabriel (I missed his story but caught up on it later), Charlene's Red, JJay's Platinum, Soggy Bottom Ranch's appaloosa, and so many others that seem like dear friends from reading about them here. I agree that Susanne's Mingus is definitely one of the major characters. So are Liz's Mouse and Pyro, although perhaps I know the lil' redhead more from emails and personal experience than from the actual forum. There's Frankie's Printz, Marty's Sonny and herd, Rabbitfizz's old stallion, Chamomile's mare of the same name, New Image's Molly and Image, Barnbum's fillies, Karen's Appy, MyLilShowGirl's former horses Ghost and Magic Man's Challenger, BWMinis' Sid and so many others!

My runner's up for the Hall of Fame would be Printz (for her battle to survive and her Princess complex afterwards), Mingus, Mouse, Tiny Tim (aka Fetus not so long ago), Image (for watching him grow up) and Minihgal's Tanglewood's Sweet Fascination, because she and her driver inspired me to get involved in CDE.

My winners, primarily because no one else has mentioned them yet, would be Loren&Rocky's Rocky and Slick (yes, they are such a linked pair that I count them as one entry) and Devon's Wee Man.

All of these horses we have come to know, not for their show records, but for their owners' devotion to them and for their unique personalities and the way they have touched our lives. You all deserve to be in the Lil' Beginnings Hall of Fame!

Leia


----------



## Devon (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks For Picking Wee guys



: He certaintly is special to me



: He is such a differant horse form 3 years ago hehe LOVE him!

I have to think about who I would nominate



:


----------



## kaykay (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank you so much Leeanna. I have always thought of tiny has a forum baby. The night she was born was when I got on LB in the middle of the night in a panic because we couldnt get her to nurse and she was a fainting foal. My vet said she would die and as you all know she didnt. Then everyone went thru her show career with me and then her colic surgery. And then finally her final battle a few months ago



I miss her so much my heart hurts everyday.

I would definitely nominate Chance. One little horse needing help pulled all of us forum members together and ultimately led to the formation of CMHR which forever changed my life. Thinking back now it is simply amazing what happened because of his story.


----------



## Shari (Oct 27, 2007)

There are a couple of folks on here that take their mini's to Nursing home a lot. Does any one remember their names? Think going to Nursing homes or to sick children and bringing them happiness, is a very Noble thing to do.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow,,,, I would have to say Liz ( Nootka's) Gramma pony... because even though she is blind in one eye,,, and very old, Liz appreciates the wonderful elderly person inside. She is a baby lovin' gramma fool! It always makes me think of the older horses and how some are not so lucky.

The the other was Dona's Missy,,,, every foal she had was magical to me. There own extremely large life forces. She was usually one of the first to kick of foaling season and she did it with such a high standard.

And Sadie,,,, with such a big heart, a wonderful family that loved her so much. And such an attitude. She was awesome!

And one that is from my own heart. Just Becky,,, who lives with Lonnie Purdue in California now. What an awesome patient mare. Wen she would have her foals,,, she would call to us to come and help her! She KNEW we were there to help and when her colt at her new home had colic surgery while still nursing,,,, she was wonderful. Never did she think they were hurting him. She is one of the reasons her colt is a healthy beautiful two year old gelding now. You can feel the trust in her.


----------



## Dona (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh wow....there are so many! I've been a member here from almost the beginning, and have seen many "memorable" minis on this wonderful site.



:

My first pick would have to be my own Missy.



: She was a dream come true in a broodmare, and I miss her every day.



She foaled absolutely gorgeous babies for us every year...all in different colors & all with her beautiful head, huge eyes, sweet personality & tail-flagging, high-strutting flamboyant action.

My second pick would have to be Hemlock Brooks CockRobin....the ole man we started with. :aktion033: He was the whole foundation for Kickapoo Miniatures & foaled many outstanding babies for us, until being "retired" at Angie's.



:

Then there is Sadie, Mundy, Gramma Pony (who reminded me of Robin), Mouse, Mingus, Printz......and, oh gosh...I'm sure many, MANY more that would be well deserving of this!



:


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Oct 27, 2007)

Well all the horses that came to mind have already been nominated!

I will second nominations on Cock Robin--I still shiver when I think of that timeless old fellow.

Sadie--whose picture updates got me through some rough days.

Chance--who inspired the forum to come together in a way I'd never seen before (and we all know how hard THAT is!)

And Marty's Dirty Holly--I'm sure my coworkers thought I was insane as I cackled and snorted at my desk while reading her entries.


----------



## susanne (Oct 27, 2007)

My eyes are filled with tears remembering the horses you've all mentioned, and incredibly proud on Mingus' behalf that several of you have mentioned him.

My first nominee would be MiniHGal's Oliver. His personality just jumped off the screen, and I felt so connected to him, although I never met him in person. I was absolutely crushed when he died.

Then I would nominate Hosscrazy's little guy, Cody. This was another one that hit me so hard.

Now I'll break my own rules and add a third -- Marty's Dirty Holly. After all, how many published equine authors do we have amongst us?


----------



## REO (Oct 27, 2007)

I agree with those already posted!

But here are some new ones.

I would have to pick my own *SPUDS*.  It was the threads posted, the outpouring of love and generous offers from so many that made me realize that LB is a Family. I've seen many great things come from LB through the years and the support shown to me from my losing Spuds is something I will carry with me for life. You can read about Spuds on my memorial page if you want.

And....miniHgal's beloved Oliver.

And Nila's Blossom and Copper.


----------



## Miniv (Oct 27, 2007)

backwoodsnanny said:


> My second nomination would be for Gabriel and sorry I dont remember his humans name but will always remember him for his courage in losing his leg and watching as he went from his plastic bat prosthesis to his real one.
> 
> Great thread !!!!!


Thank you for remembering Gabriel! And he's still doing great.........starting his training to qualify "officially" as a therapy horse with the Delta Society.

How can I nominate only TWO horses??? Yikes.........

I would like to mention more than that -- Mingus (of course), Marty's Holly and Tiny Tim, Bill's Brat Pack, Liz's Gramma Pony, Jane's (Rabbitsfiz) wonderful old boy, and of course Sadie and Chance.......


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 27, 2007)

I thought about Oliver too but he was before my time. Definitely a forum horse though, and so special!

Leia


----------



## Jill (Oct 27, 2007)

Another one I'd like to nominate is *Mary Lou's Lil Beginning's Ghost Buster*, who is part of the LB Logo :bgrin


----------



## twister (Oct 27, 2007)

:aktion033: so hard to pick only 2, my first pick would have to be Gramma Pony, then Helen the filly born without eyes but I feel I know her because of reading the posts about her wonderful personality. I have to add my Jazz because of his warm, loving personality towards children, seniors and other animals, he is so patient when they hang off him




:

Yvonne


----------



## Marty (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh my gosh you guys!!!!!! Timmy says a huge THANK YOU and he's all shy and turning red blushing......






Guessin yall remember when he became incarcerated and went to juvi-jail.......






Dang kid cost me a week's pay check to bond him out. I put him in time out for a month.

It is very hard to believe that this little guy and I went through so many trials and tribulations with him growing up. He went from being a cow-tipping, snipe hunting, hubcap stealing redneck to a proud and productive citizen.

Timmy had his meatballs cut off this week and is doing fine. I actually brought them home in a bag. They are on ice in my freezer.



: I wanted to put them up on the auction to help raise money for CMHR.......


----------



## susanne (Oct 27, 2007)

Or perhaps this could be the beginning of a forum gelding incentive?

Perhaps you'll start a new fad...instead of Rocky Mountain Oysters, you can start Smoky Mountain Meatballs!

Snork!!!


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Oct 27, 2007)

barnbum said:


> I'd nominate Raven's Foxy. That was one special, well loved, very dear horse.
> 
> 
> 
> :



Thanks.... It has been almost a year since he died as raven reminds me daily. She has yet to have "that connection" with another horse and I told her honestly you may never sometimes there is that one that is truly a soul mate

I have never been so grateful to anyone as I am to that little horse who took care of Raven from the time she was a toddler and brought her all the way thru Nationals

and for those that thought about Sadie thank you she is another one who truly changed my life forever and the way I look at things


----------



## keely2682 (Oct 27, 2007)

i'd definately add miniclick's flirt to the list


----------



## MiniforFaith (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a question. I know this is on the miniature horse forum, but can I nominate iluvwalkers (Nikki's) Petunia? She is one that sticks out in all of our minds.. And what she has been threw, I think she deserves some kind of honor. If I can't with Petunia, well there are so many..Helen, the blind mini. She is just so special.



: And also minwhinny's Twoie. These girls are special. Twoie and Petunia got sick the same time as did my Posie. So, I do think of them often..


----------



## outlawridge (Oct 28, 2007)

There are so many, and I agree with all that have been nominated so far. But my first would have to be Janell Jensen's Little Bit. His memory lives on through the many, many little horses helped through Little Bit's Magic Shoes, Little Bit's Fund, and the Little Bit's Forum.


----------



## Doobie (Oct 28, 2007)

Love this one !!!

I would have to nominate Rebecca's

*[SIZE=12pt]Treherns "Dove"[/SIZE]*

That sweet little baby who was born so early she had no hair and

her eyes where still closed.

All that and to have surivived is one thing but to be healthy and happy

and not a dwarf is a blessing because we shall have her with us for

many long years.


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank you all for remembering Helen and the trauma I felt the morning she was born so much like her father and so very much wanted Only to find that she had no eyes at all and even to be living was a miracle. Most horses with her affliction are also born with no annus and die within hours. The wonderful support you all gave me when I was so undecided about whether to put her down or wait and see what was to happen. She is now a yearling who really needs nore room to roam but has taught everyone who meets her so much about what is possible. She still isnt great on a lead but will follow a whistle almost anywhere though wide open space does still scare her. We have moved her twice to new area and both times been amazed as she mapped her new surroundings and learned to go in and out with no problem. She doesnt run into walls or fences and does very well finding her way. She nickers when any of our family enters the barn and is now trying to hand me her dish just as 6 others in the barn do and I still believe she is a miracle that was given to us for a reason. My Helen Keller "Maine Pride Blinded By the Light"


----------



## MInx (Oct 28, 2007)

*I have read for years of many many wonderful miniatures that have what I would say deserve Hall of Fame.*

But I have to without chagrin nominate my own Aliman Joy's Color me Shammy!

She will have her 18th birthday next April 11th!

If you put her name in the search for this forum, you will see pictures and posts telling about her when I first started looking for that magic Buckskin to be my soul mate..with her former owner she was a show horse, and even was shown by a three yr old .

She had four babies, ALL fillies! Three were Palominos and one sorrel.

When she came to be my lifelong soul mate it changed my life. I have a LOT of health issues. But then came Shammy..she was responsible for me getting up out of the recliner and making myself walk/drive/hobble whatever out to that barn to be with her.

I can take her for a walk down the trails and she adjusts to my pace so I can lean on her to stable myself..

She's so patient with me and when we hitch up and drive I have wings! She is always listening to my every word and when we're done she's never in a big rush to get back to her freedom, just turns those big doe eyes on me saying "Hi mom" "You OK?"

Without SHammy I would have never gotten off the walker or had any zest left for life..she's kept me from giving up.

She can move like then wind one minute and stand quietly for a small, one armed girl to groom and let her sit on safely..she's truly a babysitter.

I'll quit now for your sake but I hope you will consider my Shammy girl.(.know what? In my heart and in my life she's already in life's Hall of Fame



:

Thanks for reading my long post,

Maxine


----------



## Jill (Oct 28, 2007)

If we can "mention" one of our own, I'd like to mention my own Derby / *Triple H Derby Day Miracle*. Those of you who have been here for years may remember him. I've talked about him and shown his pictures at least as much as those of Destiny and DunIT :bgrin Derby was my first show horse and my first stallion... He is just an all around kind of horse -- halters, jumps, liberty, obstacle, showmanship, driving. Derby sired a son, who is also one of our beloved former show geldings, Skipper. He also had the story of his birth (or, How Derby Got His Name) published in a book edited by Kathy Atchely (his story) Easy to enjoy and love. He is still one of H and my's favorites and am thankful to call him "mine" throughout all his different phases of life so far



:


----------



## susanne (Oct 28, 2007)

WOW, Maxine...if ever there were the perfect answer to the question, "What are they good for," you have it. I had to read your answer to Keith, and I could barely get through it without choking up.

My heart swells with love and happiness hearing how well Shammy does her job. You are right -- she already is in the Hall of Fame.

Thank you for sharing her story with us!


----------



## Miniequine (Oct 28, 2007)

> All of these horses we have come to know, not for their show records, but for their owners' devotion to them and for their unique personalities and the way they have touched our lives.


Semi is quite honored to have been remembered.





I can not EVEN begin to pick one (only)

This place is so special. I would like to nominate all those horses that have such

a special place in their owners heart.. the ones that when you think of the owner,, you think of their horse.

Marty & Timmy, Jill & Dunit, Reo and Spuds, Suzanne and Mingus, Dimimore and her beautiful little mare, that I know she misses so much, Erica and Knocker, Liz & Pyro & Mouse, Raven & Foxy, Kim & Cole,

Lee & Magic Man, Alison & Sid, Stacey & Prince, Viki & Feather, Jonathan & Zorro, Charlotte & Cowboy, Jan & Affirmed Royalty, Rabbit & Rabbit..

I could go on and on...





~Sandy


----------



## twister (Oct 28, 2007)

MInx said:


> *I have read for years of many many wonderful miniatures that have what I would say deserve Hall of Fame.*
> 
> But I have to without chagrin nominate my own Aliman Joy's Color me Shammy!
> 
> ...


Maxine

Your post brought tears to my eyes, yes your Shammy is already in the hall of fame for being all that a mini can be and more :bgrin



:

Yvonne


----------



## Minimor (Oct 28, 2007)

My vote(s) would be for Helen, Shammy and of course, Dove. Chance too, though he was before my time on the forum so I didn't know him, and still don't know his story, other than figuring that it was a very sad one.


----------



## SHANA (Oct 29, 2007)

I nominate Dove too.

Though two that have not been mentioned would be Davie's Bite Size Mufasa/Cadle Creeks Little Joe as he was injured earlier this summer and Davie did not know if he would be able to breed any mares or not. I keep in touch and she says he is doing much better and the vet thinks he will be able to breed mares in the future. :aktion033:

The second would have to be my own stallion, Coyote Winds Knockout. He fought so hard to live but sadly passed away at age 4 after eating something he shouldn't have. He will be greatly missed. My vet cried when he heard he had died. I still cry once in awhile. I miss my boy. He was very special to me.



:



:



:



:



:

Oh also technically my horse but really my husbands is the mare, Cherokee Stables Ohso Dandy. She was a shy, nervous mare when I got her as a 2 year old and is now a loving mare who enjoys being driven. She aborted 2 years in a row and is in foal again for 2008 and everything seems to be going good so far. Vet will be in the area tommorow so may have him stop by to take a culture/blood sample to make sure everything is going alright. They say third time is a charm. She had a uterine infection which we had to give her antibiotics to clear up.


----------



## ClickMini (Oct 29, 2007)

keely2682 said:


> i'd definately add miniclick's flirt to the list


Thank you for thinking of us, Keely! Flirty is proud to have shared her progression, from the early days of her training:






to her proud triumph at Nationals as a reserve champion!






It was and remains my hope that people were able to learn from the progression, and to see what is possible!

I think there are several "characters" on this board that keep us all entertained and all of us feel we know them. Although I live in the Northwest, I have yet to cross paths with the ever-famous MINGUS! However, he is surely one of the Hall-of-Famers for LB, since he is not only beautiful and well-spoken, he is prolific and he also has his very own composer write his liberty music! How cool is that! I believe that Mingus will be one who will help us blaze new pathways into one of my favorite classes.

I would also second Stacy's SUMMER ROSE. Her horrible health problem and amazing recovery has proven inspirational and I know the fact that Stacy put the info on the forum has helped others find her and get information to guide them on their own decisions with their horses. I appreciate all who make their way through these bad situations and document their pathways, as it does provide a valuable resource for others who may feel so very alone when they run up against similar situations. There was another little filly that I think was owned by MeadowRidge Corinne and I am sorry I can't remember her name right now. But she sure did put up the good fight before she sadly lost the battle. I nominate all of these brave horses and their people to the hall of fame, due to the fact they educate and assist others.


----------



## Chamomile (Oct 29, 2007)

The first horse that popped into my head when I read the title of this was Kody, hobbyhorse23's little guy. He has been so inspiring to me from the beginning of his training until now, flying through his surgery with ease!! I just love that little guy and I haven't even met him in person



: But I hope to!

Another one was Oliver, MiniHGal's little guy. I was so heart sick when he passed :no: He was such an inspiration as well. He was a little guy, but packed with heart and the will to do whatever his lady wanted! I always loved to see pictures of him



:

Those would be my first two picks...

Then it was Little Bit. He came to my attention when we were blessed with our little Dwarf, Bing Cherry. I read all about him and because of him, Bing got to have his special shoes that made it possible for him to walk comfortably while he was here with us.



:

Then there is Mingus! He is such a handsome man! WOW is about all I can put into words. Also I really enjoy reading Susanne's posts about him



:

Marty's Timmy of course and then ClickMinis Alladdin and Flirt!

Whew! What a mouthful! This board is packed with some really awesome horses, show horses or not and I love getting on here to see what everyone is up to



:

This is a great post!!

Edited to add: Thank you to Leia for mentioning Chamomile! She is a hall of fame horse in my book!! I have NEVER seen a mini horse move like this mare does and I'm so proud to be her owner!!

Also, To Maxine... When I read your post about Shammy, I would definately have to agree that she belongs in the Hall of Fame. What a special mare you have there! Thanks for sharing that wonderful story!


----------



## sedeh (Oct 30, 2007)

Great thread! Reading and remembering all these horses and the emotions they stirred with their stories! I agree with so many already nominated.....Marty's Holly(my first few times on the forum where when she was pregnant with Timmy! So funny reading about Marty's vigil....I'll never forget it! Of course watching Timmy grow up was also cool. Nootka's Mouse, whom I finally got to meet in person....what a character. All the horses that gave us their stories as they fought for survival and either won or tragically lost.....they were all emotional and educational at the same time.

The only addition I would make is Lotto.......I enjoyed his trips around the world!


----------



## runamuk (Oct 30, 2007)

Sadie.........she touched so many and helped open the door to discussing dwarfism outside the closet









Gabriel.........His story still amazes me





Two wee horses with the hearts of lions


----------



## nootka (Oct 31, 2007)

What a great trip down memory lane this is.

I remember Mundy like it was yesterday, and how we all seemed to learn right along with Nancy, and then when she had her foal despite all the odds against it, and finally the loss to the bear...real life has a way of being so much more harsh than what we wish our fairytales to be. It was like we all lost a hero that night.

I can't really add any to the lists, nor can I really discriminate and add just one more, though I also have to say that Chance truly illustrated something very important about all of us, even the ones that came after him. People continue to give to the rescue named for him, and he is also truly a hero for his brief life and much-too long, suffering.

Thank you for those that included my horses, they are very special to me, indeed. Gramma Pony especially since she has never been shown that I know of, and I found out who she is because of this board (thank you Stacy Score). She was heavy in foal with her last foal (and only one for us) in 1997 when I found this board, and Cherry Bomb was among the first crop of LB foals. The fact that a couple of her sons are remembered this way and figure so prominently here is quite an honor to both her and their grandmother!

Her "twin" (in a spiritual way) Misty belonging to Liz R. left us much too soon, but she was right there in the beginning as well, as were Misty's children. I can't forget her starry-dappled coat and her great spirit as well as the love that Liz showered on her. Had to add her because I hadn't yet seen her name here, and I know she went through so much with her health, too. I was sure she and Gramma Pony would race it out much longer for oldest Forum mini.

Liz M.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 31, 2007)

I just thought of one that absolutely has to be mentioned: Teacup! The mini that saved a foal that wasn't even hers from a dog attack and became everyone's hero. I cried when I read that story.



I still think she really needs to be featured in a children's book somewhere. Didn't she do something else heroic too? I could have sworn that memorable mare was posted twice.

Leia

Okay, found the post: http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.ph...c=42473&hl=


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 1, 2007)

Susanne and Liz - thank you - you both are too sweet... Misty was an awsome horse (Just bloodlines) and it was an honor to have had her in my life as long as I did. I will never, ever forget her...

January 26 will be the one year anniversary that I lost my dear Cody (Misty's son) and I am still raw inside. I am trying to work on a memorial for him and can barely get through it.

I love all of my horses and love the babies they give me. But none have touched me the way Cody touched me. He was my shining star, my own Hall of Famer..here is the memorial I am working on, with the words from The Dance imprinted on it. This photo is of Cody and his sister Gracie (Misty's daughter) who I still have.






I would nominate Gramma Pony, Mingus, Susan O.'s Hal, and Helen...another horse who's story truly touched my heart and is blessed to have such a loving caretaker. Khaki is another awesome horse who touched us all with her sheer will to survive (and a LOT of love from Jill).

Liz R.


----------



## Dona (Nov 1, 2007)

I remember your handsome little fella very well, Mary Lou!



It was actually a couple years of being a regular member on the forum before I discovered YOUR name wasn't Mickey. OH!


----------



## Jill (Nov 2, 2007)

Liz,

Thank you for remembering Khaki! Back when she had her colic surgeries, I was a mess! I remember at the time, it honestly felt like the worst thing that ever happened to "me" (Khaki says it ranked right up there for "her", too.) It was at least 18 months after the surgery before I honestly thought she might really be around long term, and longer than that before I started to think of her again as "a regular horse". She's a regular horse these days! She is now more than 4 years out from surgery and, I think, pregnant with her first foal





Jill

*[SIZE=12pt]Triple H Buckin Khaki[/SIZE]*

2002 32” AMHA/AMHR buckskin brood mare – halter grand champion – Taylors and Dell Tera lines

Had Back to Back Colic Surgeries at 11mos old -- NOW She's Fat, Sassy and Hopefully in foal for 2008 to “DunIT”

First Day Home from Hospital:






Now:


----------



## littlesteppers (Nov 2, 2007)

Well I gotto..said Not your own..But I have to mention our trooper!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2007)

I will second him, Christine!!!


----------



## CritterCountry (Nov 5, 2007)

too many nice ones to pick only two..but here are mine..

1) Devon's Zorro-I drool over him!





2) My own baby, Sable

Sable, because she has taught me so much. As a wormy, over fed, scraggly mare with all sorts of dangerous issues, she is now like a lead line pony, she is so good. She is always willing to please and of the several minis I have had she is hands down my favorite. I know you said not your won, but how can I not nominate my girl when she tries so hard?





For my third-not mine choice-would be Khaki


----------



## Jill (Nov 5, 2007)

Awww



Thank you, Jen. You know, if Khaki gets wind of this discussion, she's going to start demanding even more special treatment being as she's famous and all (quite the diva!).


----------



## Devon (Nov 5, 2007)

CritterCountry said:


> too many nice ones to pick only two..but here are mine..
> 
> 1) Devon's Zorro-I drool over him!
> 
> ...


Aww Zorros quite full of himself since he caught wind of being "Drool Worthy"


----------



## EAD Minis (Nov 7, 2007)

*I would have to say my own Roy/One Ritz-C-Kid. I bought him as a very malnurished and scruffy 5yo who looked more like an old plow horse, and now this summer he took a Reserve Champion Gelding. He has a heart of gold and has gone to nursing homes and even entertained my moms special needs class for a day or two. He has certainly helped me through my bumpy years and steared me back to the better path, and is always there when you need a friend.*

_The Day I Brought Him Home (after brushing)_






This summer after his show!!!


----------



## MiniHunterHorseFan (Nov 7, 2007)

Could we nominate one of our own? My boy Bodie who I bought last year as a two year old was scared of people and not trained. He has extremely cow hocked feet, has had the stifle surgery, been through allergies to flies, severe case of rain rot, has choked and had to be rushed to the vet and has just this year his first year to show, won two national top tens, won at the area national first in open hunter, second in youth jumper, and second in youth halter obstacle, at other shows won first in youth jumper, youth halter obstacle, youth hunter and has gained over 50 Hall of Fame Points for Hunter. He is just an average mini, no flashy bloodlines or anything. I am proud of my boy.


----------



## Rebecca (Nov 11, 2007)

Molly's Triple, definatley!






He is a very handsome boy, not to mention a great performance horse!


----------



## TTF (Nov 12, 2007)

New Mini Owner said:


> Molly's Triple, definatley!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww! Thanks Becca!



I'll have to go and tell the little guy. I nominate Kassie though! What a pretty girl, we've been watching her since you two met.

I'd also like to mention Kaykay's Flirt and her long awaited filly!



They're both so beautiful. I know I was kicking myself when I missed watching the birth after all those weeks staring at the screen, lol.


----------



## Cara (Nov 14, 2007)

China my girl, she is so special to me , she is sick right now, but getting better, she has lived thro so much, I love her with all my heart, more then anything else in this world, my buckskin mare, is the best thing that’s ever happened to me, before I met china I was depressed, mad at the world, then china changed the way I look at things, when ever I need a friend or a hug china is there, even when she is sick or im stressed china is there, I cant imagine my life with out her. when im sad I think of her and im not sad! I love her so much!!!


----------



## ~Dan (Feb 20, 2008)

i would nominate monas young dwarf colt rocky and my minis Polly and Titan


----------



## basshorse (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow! Goosebumps and tears from reading about these wonderful minis. Has anyone mentioned Dreamer? She's the reason our family connected with the L.B. forum ... Has it been 3 or 4 months since her surgery...?


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 14, 2008)

There are some beautifully written nominations here. You should all be proud of yourselves. I don't remember some of these horses or their stories but as I was reading through these 6 pages I kept thinking of Dreamer. She pulled the forum family together for weeks as we all prayed for her and as we watched her display of courage, strength and love for her Mom and Dad.


----------



## Davie (Jul 14, 2008)

Shana, thanks for nominating my boy "Joe", he is doing great now and is back to taking care of a lady or two.

There are several here that have already been nominated and I second whole heartedly:

Chance--who brought the mini world together to help one little horse who came to us too late.

Mundy -- who fought so hard to get over her illness and then to run into a bear who took her life

Little Bess -- not sure many remember her. She was a little filly that was in need of leg surgery up in Canada that we held an auction for. I name a colt in her honor after I won the breeding to his sire.

So very many more that won't ever be forgotten.


----------



## minih (Nov 20, 2008)

I will always remember Lisa's little dwarf Sadie, I enjoyed the stories of her daily life, along with all the pictures and was very saddened when she passed. I remember a picture of her snuggled up with her blankie that you did not post, I think it was on your front porch. Very sweet.


----------



## rockin r (Nov 23, 2008)

I did not even know this thread was here! I need to venture out more...You are to kind to remember Dreamer. Although her ordeal was terrifying to her and us, The people on this form deserve all the credit for her being here today! She will be honored to know that she has been remembered/nomiated for The Hall of Fame Forum Horse...








basshorse said:


> Wow! Goosebumps and tears from reading about these wonderful minis. Has anyone mentioned Dreamer? She's the reason our family connected with the L.B. forum ... Has it been 3 or 4 months since her surgery...?


On November the 18th it has been 7 months since her surgery







AppyLover2 said:


> There are some beautifully written nominations here. You should all be proud of yourselves. I don't remember some of these horses or their stories but as I was reading through these 6 pages I kept thinking of Dreamer. She pulled the forum family together for weeks as we all prayed for her and as we watched her display of courage, strength and love for her Mom and Dad.


" I don't know what to say, except thank you"!





Here she is from the begining to the end of her ordeal...

Before her sugery...






After her surgery...






Her first day home from the hospital.....






And here she is last month..(October)






She is a very special mare to me, as they all are.... Theresa


----------



## jstantonjazz (Dec 4, 2008)

I am mainly a lurker on here but I really remember Lauralee's Sport the gelding she rescued from being starved to death, and Kris's Pink floyd and of course Sadie, and Rocky!


----------

